# Canon EOS R trouble with third-party lenses



## gerbensteyaert (Oct 11, 2018)

So I just got my Canon EOS R yesterday and was very excited... Until I tested it.
I tried to use my Tamron 70-200 on it and it just crashed. But I've had the same issue with this lens on my 80D in live view, so I think that I will not be able to solve this problem. What's even worse for me is that my most used lens, my Sigma 35mm f1.4 doesn't work on the EOS R. Circles appear on the screen when I mount this lens on the camera and even when I view the photos on my computer, the ring is still there. I am using the standard adapter. Anyone else with the same issue/a way how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 11, 2018)

gerbensteyaert said:


> [..] my Sigma 35mm f1.4 doesn't work on the EOS R. Circles appear on the screen when I mount this lens on the camera and even when I view the photos on my computer, the ring is still there. [..]



In settings, turn "Peripheral illumination correction" off. It's probably found in the lens abberation correction menu.


----------



## tzn (Oct 11, 2018)

gerbensteyaert said:


> So I just got my Canon EOS R yesterday and was very excited... Until I tested it.
> I tried to use my Tamron 70-200 on it and it just crashed. But I've had the same issue with this lens on my 80D in live view, so I think that I will not be able to solve this problem. What's even worse for me is that my most used lens, my Sigma 35mm f1.4 doesn't work on the EOS R. Circles appear on the screen when I mount this lens on the camera and even when I view the photos on my computer, the ring is still there. I am using the standard adapter. Anyone else with the same issue/a way how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks!



Which version of the 70-200 is that exactly?


----------



## gerbensteyaert (Oct 11, 2018)

koenkooi said:


> In settings, turn "Peripheral illumination correction" off. It's probably found in the lens abberation correction menu.


I'll try it tonight, thank you in advance.



tzn said:


> Which version of the 70-200 is that exactly?


*Tamron SP 70-200 f/2.8 USD di VC*


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 11, 2018)

gerbensteyaert said:


> I'll try it tonight, thank you in advance.



The setting is there to correct vignetting and is applied to movies, jpegs, EVF and LCD view. RAW files should be unaffected. If you have a Canon lens that would benefit from it, you can turn it back on. 
Not every 3d party lens is affected, but some reuse a Canon lens ID number where the original lens 'needs' lots of correction. I suspect the difference in focal length between the two lenses trips up the algorithm and creates those sharp circles.


----------



## gerbensteyaert (Oct 11, 2018)

koenkooi said:


> The setting is there to correct vignetting and is applied to movies, jpegs, EVF and LCD view. RAW files should be unaffected. If you have a Canon lens that would benefit from it, you can turn it back on.
> Not every 3d party lens is affected, but some reuse a Canon lens ID number where the original lens 'needs' lots of correction. I suspect the difference in focal length between the two lenses trips up the algorithm and creates those sharp circles.



In camera it also showed the circles on the RAW file but not in Lightroom. But I changed the settings as you said and it worked! Thank you so much, you really made my day!


----------



## gerbensteyaert (Oct 11, 2018)

UPDATE: I bought the Sigma dock and updated the lens to the latest firmware and this also solves the problem!


----------



## allanP (Oct 11, 2018)

Tamron has general problem with all new cameras. The same with Nikon Z and 70-200 VC G2.
An official note about problems has ever been issued.

I had the same issue as You with 35mm, with my Sigma 150-600 and 7D MK2 . It was the correction setting too.
The same Lens works with EOS M5 with correction ON.
Strange.


----------



## allanP (Oct 11, 2018)

I was at photokina in Cologne (Germany) and I tried EOS R.
It's not exactly what I expected, but interesting.
I am waiting for the next move of Canon. Maybe the second model ...
For now all my DSLR's are still work very well


----------



## Poul Hansnæs (Oct 12, 2018)

GOt my EOS R to day and har immediately this problem with Tamron SP 85mm f/1.8 Di VC USD

Se this strange black ring on the photo and in the camera viewer as well


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 12, 2018)

Turn off lens corrections and it will go. It is a well documented phenomena with third party lenses on EOS cameras prior to the R.



Poul Hansnæs said:


> GOt my EOS R to day and har immediately this problem with Tamron SP 85mm f/1.8 Di VC USD
> 
> Se this strange black ring on the photo and in the camera viewer as well
> 
> View attachment 180934


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2018)

The setting for Peripheral Illumination Correction can be turned off, its the same issue for virtually all recent Canon cameras when a 3rd party lens is mounted. Third party lenses send a exif lens id to the camera that identifies it as a Canon lens. That allows the camera to set parameters like usable AF points, but you must turn off Peripheral Illumination Correction or strange things happen to the image when you view it on the rear LCD, a jpeg output, or use DPP to process RAW images. It won't affect lightroom for RAW processing, because Lightroom does not respond to that Canon tag for Peripheral Illumination Correction.


----------



## Ben18 (Oct 12, 2018)

Poul Hansnæs said:


> GOt my EOS R to day and har immediately this problem with Tamron SP 85mm f/1.8 Di VC USD
> 
> Se this strange black ring on the photo and in the camera viewer as well
> 
> View attachment 180934


I have the Tamron 85mm too, it focuses accurately on my Canon 6D, but consistently back focused when adapted to my Canon M5, so I suspect it is somehow incompatible with M5's DPAF. (Same thing happen to Sigma 18-35 according to dpreview forum but Sigma release a firmware update which solved that problem. The back focus is not obvious when view from the rear screen but it's noticeable when zoom in).

I really wish to know if it focus accurately on the R, since I'm planning to upgrade to it. Hope you can test it and let me know 

By the way, there is a firmware update of the lens on Tamron official website which solve the black ring problem


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 12, 2018)

gerbensteyaert said:


> UPDATE: I bought the Sigma dock and updated the lens to the latest firmware and this also solves the problem!


 And this is why I will not buy a Sigma or Tamron lens that will not work with the dock.... Firmware updates should be expected, so why choose a lens that can not......


----------



## Poul Hansnæs (Oct 12, 2018)

My problem with Tamron 85mm is totally solved... As suggested (Thanks) I turned off the setting for Peripheral Illumination Correction. (But will have to activae again when i switch to a Canon lens


----------



## Viggo (Oct 14, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> And this is why I will not buy a Sigma or Tamron lens that will not work with the dock.... Firmware updates should be expected, so why choose a lens that can not......


This is just one of the reasons I will never buy any third party lens except Zeiss, that new 100 f1.4 does look tempting


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 14, 2018)

Viggo said:


> This is just one of the reasons I will never buy any third party lens except Zeiss, that new 100 f1.4 does look tempting


This is one of those things that I just do not understand.....

Way back when I was using an Olympus E-300, you could update the firmware of any lens by mounting it on the camera, connecting the camera to the computer with a USB cable, and running the software... Why is this not a standard for EVERYONE? ? ? Why would any manufacturer not want to have this ability?


----------



## Proscribo (Oct 15, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> This is one of those things that I just do not understand.....
> 
> Way back when I was using an Olympus E-300, you could update the firmware of any lens by mounting it on the camera, connecting the camera to the computer with a USB cable, and running the software... Why is this not a standard for EVERYONE? ? ? Why would any manufacturer not want to have this ability?


It's a good question but doesn't really work in this case... a Canon body wouldn't upgrade Tamron/Sigma lenses anyway.


----------

